# God of Carnage vomit effect



## morganmac (Aug 5, 2015)

Hi all,

I'm working on a production of God of Carnage, in which one of the actresses is supposed to vomit onstage. Per the script, it has to happen onstage, front and center and onto a coffee table, so there isn't any way to have the actress go offstage or hide it behind anything (believe me, I have suggested every way possible NOT to have to clean up fake barf every night). Wondering if anyone else has had to rig a similar effect, and if so, what you used for the actual liquid? Most of the information I've found online has been meant for film productions rather than live performance, so there are aspects of their methods that aren't practical for my application.

Any help is greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## SHCP (Aug 5, 2015)

I have done pretty convincing stage vomit with just water with pieces of sourdough bread in it. If it is set only a few minutes beforehand, the actor can pretty easily take mouthful and it will not be very unpleasant. I have had actors come in with the bread in thier mouths already, and then just drink a cup of water before spewing, and also slipping the bread into the cup before drinking it. It creates enough volume that it looks nice and chunky onstage, and cleans up easily. It's the splash (with chunks) that sells it, not the color or texture of the liquid.


----------



## JChenault (Aug 5, 2015)

My memory of the show is that this is supposed to be projectile vomiting with huge quantities of fluid. When I first saw it I think the actress had a tube ( probably concealed in the sofa ) held in her hand nect to her mouth, and a pump, or bladder ejected. Wonderful ( if slightly creepy ) effect.

The actors spent 10 minutes mopping and cleaning as part of the show.


----------



## Amiers (Aug 6, 2015)

Look on YouTube. There is a plethora of God of Carnage vomit videos. I think Florida Rep did it the best.


----------



## SHCP (Aug 6, 2015)

Amiers said:


> Look on YouTube. There is a plethora of God of Carnage vomit videos. I think Florida Rep did it the best.



That is very cool. I need to do this show now.


----------



## kiwitechgirl (Aug 7, 2015)

We did this show a few years ago (in my previous job). After much experimentation Props used a whoopie cushion (believe it or not!) which was hidden in the actress' costume, with a hose which was quite stiff but still bendable - think Bunsen burner hose - running up underneath the costume to her collar. The two were fastened together with a Jubilee clip. At the appropriate moment she would press down hard on the hidden whoopie cushion and voila! I am pretty sure we used vegetable soup (with chunks of veg in it, not smooth) for the vomit - fairly inoffensive and not too hard to clean up.


----------



## morganmac (Aug 11, 2015)

Thanks for all the great ideas! We're combining a few of them to suit our purposes. The director is hellbent on the actress wearing a form-fitting costume which would make hiding the barf bag underneath nearly impossible. So we're hiding it inside a couch pillow that she's been hugging when she starts to feel nauseous. We're using the whoopie cushion and tube (greatest idea ever). We did some barf experiments and the director liked the look of the bread/water mixture the best, which goes through the tubing just fine if we puree it a little. Best of all, it doesn't appear to stain or smell or leave sticky residue, which is great.

It all appears to work in trial mode, anyway. We'll see how it works with actors in the mix.  Thanks again!


----------



## jonliles (Aug 12, 2015)

morganmac said:


> Thanks for all the great ideas! We're combining a few of them to suit our purposes. The director is hellbent on the actress wearing a form-fitting costume which would make hiding the barf bag underneath nearly impossible. So we're hiding it inside a couch pillow that she's been hugging when she starts to feel nauseous. We're using the whoopie cushion and tube (greatest idea ever). We did some barf experiments and the director liked the look of the bread/water mixture the best, which goes through the tubing just fine if we puree it a little. Best of all, it doesn't appear to stain or smell or leave sticky residue, which is great.
> 
> It all appears to work in trial mode, anyway. We'll see how it works with actors in the mix.  Thanks again!




Hello Morganmac! Good to see another local (that's I've actually worked with) on here!


----------



## TimmyP1955 (Sep 27, 2015)

Cream of Mushroom Soup.


----------



## Henning (Sep 29, 2015)

Performed God of Carnage at the International Thespian Festival 2 years ago. While there are dozens of ways to create the vomit, what you really need is a delivery system. So here is what you need!

1. Some type of couch pillow with a zipper on it.

2. A normal water bottle, the kind you can buy at target in bulk.

3. What ever substance your using for the vomit effect.

First your going to open the pillow and make enough room for your bottle to fit. Fill the bottle with the "vomit" and zip the pillow to where cap of the bottle is flush with the pillow liner.

Now you will need to change a bit of blocking for the effect to work. You want the character to hug the pillow before she pukes ( like one might when they don't feel well) during this time she's going to open the bottle with her mouth ( try leaving the cap half way unscrewed). She's then going to suck in the fake vomit and spit it out on the table.


Also If you don't have a rug under the table; get one! clean up can be a pain for this effect!


----------



## Rick Wright (Jul 15, 2017)

JChenault said:


> My memory of the show is that this is supposed to be projectile vomiting with huge quantities of fluid. When I first saw it I think the actress had a tube ( probably concealed in the sofa ) held in her hand nect to her mouth, and a pump, or bladder ejected. Wonderful ( if slightly creepy ) effect.
> 
> The actors spent 10 minutes mopping and cleaning as part of the show.


I like the self contained approach. Hide the vomit in the pillow and squeeze on demand.


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Jul 15, 2017)

We just did that about 3 shows ago; I'll get you details.

By me, the real trick is the actress not telegraphing it's coming; ours did an excellent job.


----------



## Kate Kanne (Apr 30, 2018)

I used a few of these suggestions for our recent production of God of Carnage and I would like to share our experience. The bread blended with water was perfect, easy to clean, not smelly, and looked great! 
We tried to do the effect with a bladder and tube through the actresses sleeve, but it was not very effective. We then changed to the pillow method. 
First we tried to use the whoopee cushion with the hose clamps, but the seal was never tight enough, it leaked. Instead we used something called a "platypus" or hydration bladder (used by hikers to hold water found at a sporting goods store). We then painted a cork black and put a screw in the top with a hair tie tied to it. Then we put the bladder into a pillow case of a sofa pillow (we kept the pillow inside too so it wouldn't look flat after the effect), put a zipper on the pillow case and a piece of elastic to hold the mouth of the bladder in the right spot. The actress picked up the pillow when she started to feel sick and hugged it. She fidgeted with the pillow case, as if nervous or distressed and surreptitiously removed the cork and palmed it. She then held the pillow to her face and pushed on the bladder to create the effect. We were quite pleased with how it turned out. I hope this is helpful to anyone else trying to create this effect on a low budget on a thrust stage.


----------



## Amiers (Apr 30, 2018)

Man this thread was was 2015. It felt like yesterday we were discussing fake vomit. 

Btw the facial reactions from the other performers is A+.


----------



## curtis73 (Aug 25, 2021)

Zombie thread, but thought this might be useful if someone searches in the future.

I did mine with an 18" section of 4" PVC. Cap glued on the bottom, cleanout glued on top. In the cleanout cap I threaded in a male air quick connect. In the side of the bottom I threaded in a 3/8" barb to some clear vinyl hose which went up through the couch.

I had an air tank backstage with a 1/2" solenoid valve feeding the air hose. Then I used an edison shoebox dimmer pack set to non-dim to control the solenoid. On cue, the console sent juice to the solenoid for 2 seconds which sent 50 psi of air to the canister.

The first video is our trial run with just water, but we used a little coffee mate liquid creamer to give it some opacity. Second video is an actual performance, and not the greatest execution, but it does show how another actor "fluffing the pillows behind her" but what he's actually doing is connecting the hose with an o-ring fitting to the hose in the actor's costume.

I knew I had done something right when one night an audience member had a sympathetic wretch.


----------



## DrewE (Aug 25, 2021)

Standard PVC pipe should not be used with compressed air or other compressed gasses. The reason is that PVC, when it fails, tends to do so by shattering into sharp little shards, and with compressed air or other gasses these get propelled out at great speed. People have been seriously injured or killed from this. Making the container for the fake vomit from some other material would be a wise idea; a metal paint can, for instance, might work out reasonably well.

I think the pressure limit for PVC pipe for gasses is something like 9 psi, but I may be wrong--please don't quote that as authoritative. Roughly speaking, if it is the output of a normal-ish fan of some sort, it probably is reasonable to consider PVC pipe if it's otherwise suitable.

(Pressurized water or other liquids are a lot safer because the moment the pipe fails, the pressure at that point drops to effectively zero because the liquid is practically speaking incompressible and, due to its momentum, doesn't accelerate instantaneously to continue to force the bits of pipe out at high speed. Put another way, there is much, much less energy stored in liquid under pressure than in gas under pressure. Consider the difference between poking a water balloon with a pin and poking an air-filled balloon with one.)


----------



## RonHebbard (Aug 26, 2021)

DrewE said:


> Standard PVC pipe should not be used with compressed air or other compressed gasses. The reason is that PVC, when it fails, tends to do so by shattering into sharp little shards, and with compressed air or other gasses these get propelled out at great speed. People have been seriously injured or killed from this. Making the container for the fake vomit from some other material would be a wise idea; a metal paint can, for instance, might work out reasonably well.
> 
> I think the pressure limit for PVC pipe for gasses is something like 9 psi, but I may be wrong--please don't quote that as authoritative. Roughly speaking, if it is the output of a normal-ish fan of some sort, it probably is reasonable to consider PVC pipe if it's otherwise suitable.
> 
> (Pressurized water or other liquids are a lot safer because the moment the pipe fails, the pressure at that point drops to effectively zero because the liquid is practically speaking incompressible and, due to its momentum, doesn't accelerate instantaneously to continue to force the bits of pipe out at high speed. Put another way, there is much, much less energy stored in liquid under pressure than in gas under pressure. Consider the difference between poking a water balloon with a pin and poking an air-filled balloon with one.)


* @DrewE* Agreeing with, and adding to, your post. In 2016 when our building's owners were finally forced to install fire protection sprinklers throughout our four story building, I was TOTALLY astounded to see the fitters installing yellow PVC pipe, cutting it with at least 3 different cutters (Oversize cable shears similar to hook-jawed shears electricians would use to cut 750 MCM copper cable, hand held hacksaws, and battery powered saws with Piranha style blades.)

Per the installation instructions, they had to chamfer the pipe's OD at every joint to ensure a totally encircling air and water-tight seal. Prior to filling and testing with water under pressure, they had to pressurize the pipe with air at a specified PSI for several days; and, assuming it didn't leak, they were to up the air pressure to a higher specified PSI and it had to remain air-tight at least over a weekend before they were permitted to fill it with water under pressure, bleed out any/all trapped air, sign off on their installation and depart leaving it filled with water and in service. Their installation had to pass inspection several times then they had to provide copies of their dated data attesting to the various dates, times, and pressures attained / maintained. When I mentioned theirs was the first fire protection system I'd seen with PVC rather than doped and threaded schedule 40 iron pipe, the fitter in charge explained the air tests were more critical to ensure the system wouldn't fail due to fragmentation. He went on to explain if the system were to suffer / survive fragmentation, they'd legally have to remove and replace ALL of the pipe, sprinkler heads, and flow sensors.
Fortunately none of our installation failed any of their decreed tests.
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard


----------



## curtis73 (Aug 26, 2021)

Schedule 40 PVC in 4 in is rated for 220 PSI. I figured a two-second burst from a regulated 50 or 60 PSI in a non closed (basically vented) system never saw more than 20 or 30 actual PSI at the tank. Plus, the clean-out cap Never sealed.

I do agree that gases are rated much lower in PVC, but I certainly never felt I was in a dangerous situation. It was also wrapped with 3in foam to cut down on noise


----------



## Van (Aug 26, 2021)

DrewE said:


> Standard PVC pipe should not be used with compressed air or other compressed gasses. The reason is that PVC, when it fails, tends to do so by shattering into sharp little shards, and with compressed air or other gasses these get propelled out at great speed. People have been seriously injured or killed from this. Making the container for the fake vomit from some other material would be a wise idea; a metal paint can, for instance, might work out reasonably well.
> 
> I think the pressure limit for PVC pipe for gasses is something like 9 psi, but I may be wrong--please don't quote that as authoritative. Roughly speaking, if it is the output of a normal-ish fan of some sort, it probably is reasonable to consider PVC pipe if it's otherwise suitable.
> 
> (Pressurized water or other liquids are a lot safer because the moment the pipe fails, the pressure at that point drops to effectively zero because the liquid is practically speaking incompressible and, due to its momentum, doesn't accelerate instantaneously to continue to force the bits of pipe out at high speed. Put another way, there is much, much less energy stored in liquid under pressure than in gas under pressure. Consider the difference between poking a water balloon with a pin and poking an air-filled balloon with one.)


While older PVC can be problematic for pressurized systems, new PVC is typically allowable. As Curtis mentioned Schedule 40 4" is rated for 220PSI here is a page dealing with pressure rating for different dimensions of pipe. 1" which I used to plumb some of my Vomit project a few years ago, is rated for 450PSI. An issue is if it is stored outside or exposed to UV. PVC HATES UV. 
Curtis, I did a very similar system, as a matter of fact I think my system is on the net and has been widely circulated. Did you go with a reverse Quick connect hose fitting? I had a male end connector hiding behind the pillows, the vomit vest, with the tubing and all, had the female. this way, when disconnected, the vest hose didn't dribble down the Actresses bum... which made for a very happy actress. 

Hmm, I'll have to go dig, it looks like my Vomit rig system files are missing from Dropbox. I used 3.5" ABS for my reservoir with a 1/2" "dip tube" running down to the bottom, Same setup with disconnect mounted to the screw on cap. Ran back to a 12v solenoid setup I got from Allscare.com a GREAT place to buy pneumatics and cheap animatronic set ups They sell them for Halloween decoration but they are real useful for Theatre. I like the solenoid system because it was 12v and I had a 12v effect box already built. SM Had control over duration and timing. 

We used a combination of Water and this vegetarian split pea soup. Smelled horrible but had a great look to it. I think the hardest part of that show was scotch-guarding all the furniture and water proofing the magazines!


----------



## DrewE (Aug 26, 2021)

curtis73 said:


> Schedule 40 PVC in 4 in is rated for 220 PSI. I figured a two-second burst from a regulated 50 or 60 PSI in a non closed (basically vented) system never saw more than 20 or 30 actual PSI at the tank. Plus, the clean-out cap Never sealed.
> 
> I do agree that gases are rated much lower in PVC, but I certainly never felt I was in a dangerous situation. It was also wrapped with 3in foam to cut down on noise


The problem isn't that the pipe can't generally withstand the pressure; it can, as evidenced by the pressure rating for liquids. (Pressure on the pipe from liquids when it's sitting there pressurized isn't different from pressure from gasses.) The problem is what happens should it fail. PVC with compressed air can sit there and be used for years with no problems, right up until something happens and it fails...and hopefully nobody is in the area at that point. 

In your setup, yes, usually there would not be a lot of air pressure in the cannister because it is vented. But it's also possible for your output tube to be plugged or kinked or something, at which point you could get the full air pressure pretty quickly; and even 20 or 30 psi is well above what the manufacturer certifies for gas pressure, i.e. "do not use for compressed air or gas." That's true even when the pipe is rated for use with liquids under pressure. (Note also that Schdule 40 DWV pipe is not rated for pressure; only the non-DWV Schedule 40 pipe is. I think the most commonly available larger PVC pipes are the DWV variant, made for drain/sewer service.)

Obviously your setup worked fine for the run of your show, and that's great; but that doesn't mean that the PVC pipe was the proper material to use, nor should it be recommended for others doing the same thing.


----------



## curtis73 (Aug 27, 2021)

I don't disagree, Drew. If I had the budget, I would have used something like a deconstructed air tank, or a well-water bladder tank. IIRC, my set/props/paint budget for that show was $500. 

This was definitely not DWV. I would never use thin wall drain for pressure.


----------

